# Standard Van Stock List



## Splitbolt (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello All
I am new to this forum and I am a residential service contractor in Oklahoma City OK. Do any of you have a standard stock list for your service vans. We have a list and are currently updating it.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Here ya go I remember seeing this a little bit ago hope it helps.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=13120


----------

